

TSA to phase out Rapiscan 'naked scanners' - chmars
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-21088811

======
chmars
Important to note: The TSA will not phase out 'naked scanners', they will
simply switch to 'naked scanners' where screening personnel will not see any
nudity in default viewing mode. The use of 'naked scanner' will continue and
therefore also the irradiation.

